# how often to vaccinate your yorkie puppies?



## branydawkins (Apr 10, 2021)

i think i need help with my yorkie puppies


----------



## 902amstaff (7 mo ago)

Contact your vet, my puppy was 8 12 and 16 weeks


----------

